# First Trip In 28krs!



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

New to the site but we are looking forward to our first trip in our '07 28krs this weekend. We've been pulling a 12' box popup so this is a big move for us. We have a GMC Yukon xl and we've modified it with a chip, cool air intake and dual exhaust (my husband knows more about that than I do) so we hope to get better fuel mileage. Anyone else pulling with something similiar? We'll let everyone know how it goes when we return. Happy camping everybody!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I tow with a Yukon and am happy. Have a great first trip!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, courtsfamily!* action 
You will really enjoy that new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

courtsfamily,

You must be soooooo excited!

Have a great trip and Welcome to Outbackers. action

Enjoy and post often.

Mark


----------



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I know we will have many happy trips in our outback.

Shelly


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hope the maiden voyage went well for you this weekend!
Be sure to fill us in


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

How did I miss another 'Roo owner.







Welccome (a bit belated)!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip. Please let us now how everything went upon your arrival home.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Courtsfamily,

How was the trip?? Hope you all had a great time and that everything went well for you. We're leaving this Sunday for our first trip...we tow our 28krs with a GMC Suburban 3/4 ton. I'd like to hear how your towing experience was the first time out.

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto
We all love to hear about good trips









Don


----------



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

hey gang! Well we made the first trip without any problems, except horrible gas mileage. Trailer towed ok - no swaying and we had bad cross winds all the way there and back. Gas mileage was better coming home by a bit b/c of going "down hill" . Everything worked great except we blew a breaker when running the AC and electric water heater - just switched to gas. we came home on Friday and turned around and hauled our dirt bikes up to where we ride for the day for Dad's day! It was great having the camper there b/c we were more than a little muddy from the day and we could all shower before heading home. We loved the 28krs and while it's a little slow going in the tow dept, the room and amenities are well worth it. Any body else ride dirt bikes in Texas? Looking for a place to ride near San Antonio/hill country. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!

Shelly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Shelly,

Congratulations on a great maiden voyage!








Let the good times roll!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello courtsfamily!

Congrats on a successful maiden voyage and good luck on your next!

C-Mac


----------



## Nursesdgs (Mar 4, 2006)

So, how many 28KRS people do we have here.
this is my wifes and I first year with the Roo...
We haven't taken the harley with us yet... but the week of the 4th will be the first trip with the bike and the dogs.
We have a 1/2 ton 05 extended cab Z71 with the 5.3L. Its really about the limit for the truck, I'm looking forward to trying it out with the bike in it... I guess living on the edge is what it is all about... ha ha...
All kidding aside, we looked at a lot of different "toy haulers" and they just don't compair to the roo... this is a nice camper and a toy hauler too... ramp is a bit difficult with the harley... but it goes in... and out... ha ha...
We are going to Branson Mo during the 4th... 
Happy trails... and for you biker brothers... shinny side up...


----------

